# little help. thinking of switching from hob to xp cannister.



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

Hi all.

i'm a 5 year african cichlid owner and my set up is listed below. i always have used aqua clear ac110's, two to be exact on my 55gal( i like to over filter, makes me feel better  ).

my question what size xp should i get if i want a two filter setup ? i would like to stop using the hob's all together. i forget, is the aim 10x turnover of water/tank size? what do you experienced xp owners reccomend? not looking for overkill in the filtration department but i dont want to squeak by either.

thanx

charlie


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

2 XP3s if you can afford it would be more than enough.
A single Xp3 would work well if you vacuum and water change weekly. 
I would reccomend switching the carbon and extra mechanical sponges to more bio, such as biorings or pot scrubbers. Or you can go with AC110 and Xp3. i use xp3s and xp2s and i am very happy with them (after I paint their intake tubes)
goodluck


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) Actually 1 XP3 & 1 A/C 110 would work very well & give you the best of both worlds. That would be my choice. Folks vary w/ turnover but for the most part shoot for 4 to 5X w/ 'cans' & 10 to 12X w/ 'hob's. "T"


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

1 xp4 would be enough.


----------



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

thanx for the replies so far.

i was thinking two xp2's = 500gph but then again i know manufacturer's exagerate a little on their numbers. but i figures 250gph x 2 would be good. i like the idea of 10x turnover but i see moneygetter mentioned that with cans 5x turnover is sufficient.

but then again thats why i asked you experienced xp owners for your advice. :thumb:


----------



## PRSKILLER (May 26, 2008)

moneygetter1 said:


> 8) Actually 1 XP3 & 1 A/C 110 would work very well & give you the best of both worlds. That would be my choice. Folks vary w/ turnover but for the most part shoot for 4 to 5X w/ 'cans' & 10 to 12X w/ 'hob's. "T"


I agree. I have 1 XP3 and a Penguin 350 for my 75g Oscar tank and I like the way they both work. :fish:


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> i was thinking two xp2's = 500gph but then again i know manufacturer's exagerate a little on their numbers. but i figures 250gph x 2 would be good.


 8) It's really not a bogus claim it's just that the figures are calculated for the can running empty!! No media, no resistance. Depending on your media choices & how you pack it figure on 40/60% of the actual claim. If you're goin just cans w/ Rena, 2 XP3 would suit your needs better. Always good to be higher in the gph dept.

*PRSKILLER* - just so you know, MarineLand is discontinuing some of the Penguin filter line. (not sure if your model) If yours is working well, you might wanna chk. "T"


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) *PRSKILLER* - False alarm. Your 350's not on the 'hot' list. http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marinel ... 8&mid=3295 :thumb: "T"


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

XP3 and AC 110 will be more than enough.

I currently have an XP3 and a penguin 330 on my 90 gallon mbuna tank. That wasn't intentional, by the way. I was hoping to put my 2 AC70's on there, but they didn't fit over the trim, and I wasn't interested in butchering the trim to make them fit. Most people will consider my tank extremely underfiltered, but it's been this way for months now, and no problems with a well stocked, mature mbuna tank.

Don't get me wrong, I'll be upgrading at some point, but it's working just fine for now. Granted, I like big water changes, so that helps some....

Long story short, get an XP3, use one AC 110 and keep the other AC 110 for a backup. :thumb:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I run 2 XP3s on my 55g hap/peacock tank. It is a bit overkill at the moment, but when the boys get bigger, I am upgrading to a 125 and will continue to use the 2 XP3s (and maybe add an AC110).


----------



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

ok. so to rehash.

i want to stop using the ac110's. and go with 2 rena xp filters.

i'm leaning twords xp3's. for some reason on ebay they go for the same $ as xp2's or CHEAPER. i figure overfiltering is a good thing and if i go bigger like a 125gal then i'm good to go since i'll have at least one of the ac110's set aside.

i wanna switch out the hob's cuz my tank evaporates like 2" a week and my wife doesnt like the water splashing sound so i figure i can position the oulets to minimize that negative. and my aunt just bought a xp1 for her 30gal and it was so quiet mechanicaly i was sold then and there.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh.  Guess I should learn to read better. Same with pretty much everyone else :lol:

If the XP3 go for the same price as the XP2, by all means, go for it. It won't be too much, that's for sure. Good luck.


----------



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

thanx for the g/l comment. hope i didnt come off as snotty. i wasnt trying to be.

it's funny how the longer topics go on this forum they either stray off topic or the original post gets mangled from " i like this fish." into two pages later " billy has a lip fungus?" :lol:

:fish:


----------



## Nixxed77 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have had a xp3 full of bio only, and 2 110'a with double pads along with a UV filter on the xp3 on my 60 gal and my water has been crystal clear. I can see thru the tank from its side perfectly. It also was necessary as i had a heavily stocked peacock tank. Honestly over filtration is the best way to go. Also HOB are A LOT easier to maintain then cansiters. Im getting rid of my 60 gal and the xp3 on my 150 i plan to run a sump and 2 110's easy cleaning will make you happy. Good luck .


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

charlesfaurot said:


> thanx for the g/l comment. hope i didnt come off as snotty. i wasnt trying to be.
> 
> :fish:


Not at all, no worries my friend. I was embarrassed because I usually get annoyed when people do that to me....so I go and do it to you. DOH! :thumb:


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I have 2 xp3's and an xp2 on my 125g and love the results. one of each or two xp2's would be great on a 55g


----------



## SOLOSHOOTER (Jan 26, 2007)

I am running a XP2 on a 30 Long and a XP3 on a 75 gal. along with a AC70 and a foam filter on a power head for the UGJ. You will like the XP's, the ones I have are extremely quiet and affordable. :thumb:

So as you would preffer to do by running 2 XP2's on a 55gal. that will be more than sufficient. That would give you more than the 10x turn over rate. Also take in cosideration the water displacement of your substrate and rocks. :fish:

I know what you mean by the waterfall noise on the AC's. You can cement a piece of plastic on the lip of the filter to prevent that noise if you choose to do so. :drooling:

If you don't know what to do with the AC110's send them my way and I'll cover shipping costs.


----------



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

nice try SOLO  .

i'll either ebay/yardsale one of the ac's or keep'em both. i'd like to get a 125gal someday and would use the 1 ac packed with bio rings for biofiltration along with the xp's.


----------



## Windowlicka (Feb 6, 2008)

I run a pair of XP2's on my 65G Hap/Peacock tank- one for mech, one for bio filtration.

My spraybars run along the back of the tank, and in a 'criss-cross' arrangement:

Canister1: Inlet on left rear corner of tank, spraybar along top right of tank
Canister2: inlet on right rear corner of tank, spraybar along top left of tank

Net result is I achieve plenty of surface agitation, and a nice "barrel-roll" effect on the water which pushes sediment on the substrate back towards the filter inlets (no need for UGJ's) - this tank uses silica sand as the substrate, with lots of river rock, and is also quite well planted.

Add in a hydor inline heater (outlet of Can1), and a UV steriliser (outlet of Can2) and the effect is crystal clear water, and (for the most part) an equipment-clear tank too - I'm very pleased with the clarity of the water, and my fish seem to appreciate the conditions also :thumb:

My 90G Mbuna tank's filtered essentially the same way, though with an XP3 and a C360 instead. I agree with Soloshooter - you'll be very happy with the XP's (whether #2 or #3) - they're extremely efficient, and extremely quiet in operation too. :thumb:

opcorn:


----------

